# Wrong Horoscope signs due to wobbly earth



## punisher73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Just saw this article on the news.  Just one of those interesting things.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41062376

They added a 13th sign that was supposedly taken out and not used in between Scorpio and Sagitarius.  Also, most signs are a month off to what people think they are.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2011)

*gasp*  Does this mean that horoscopes are no longer an accurate method of divination?!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

I guess that makes me a Virgo then. Anyways I never believed that any of this mattered. If you read a random horoscope to somebody and told them it was theirs they would be able to identify with it. They are meant to be general. I just watches a free movie on the web called ZeitGeist. The first ten minutes is nothing but pretty colors, but its a Documentary on the Zodiac and how it relates to Christianity, then it goes right into some 9/11 truth stuff, but check out that first part after the pretty colors.
Sean


----------



## elder999 (Jan 14, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Just saw this article on the news. Just one of those interesting things.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41062376
> 
> They added a 13th sign that was supposedly taken out and not used in between Scorpio and Sagitarius. Also, most signs are a month off to what people think they are.


 
An interesting thing that comes up every couple of years, that happens to be totally wrong. 

Western astrology isn't really based on "constellations" of the zodiac-it's based on the tropical signs ( thought of along the tropical meridians of the earth) and the postion of the ecliptic ( the apparent path that the *Sun* traces is the sky during the year-that's why they're called "Sun signs.") 

FOr this very reason, a "13th sign" is completely unnecessary, as are the other 12.

*It's all friggn' gobbledygook, anyway * : we steer by the stars, the stars don't steer us
at least, that's what 8 generations of sailors in my family have always said.....:lfao:


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I guess that makes me a Virgo then.


 
Niiice.  They always say you can't put that genie back in the bottle, but they were wrong.


----------



## Carol (Jan 14, 2011)

elder999 said:


> *It's all friggn' gobbledygook*



Hey man...that gobbledygook gave me two solid hours of laffs on FB this morning. 

Of course...its still gobbledygook....  LMAO!!


----------



## Big Don (Jan 14, 2011)

Well, holy crap, this explains EVERYTHING


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 14, 2011)

I wonder how long it will take for someone in Hollywood to file divorce proceedings?  

"This is no longer going to work.  A Scorpio?  As if!"


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 14, 2011)

maunakumu said:


> I wonder how long it will take for someone in Hollywood to file divorce proceedings?
> 
> "This is no longer going to work.  A Scorpio?  As if!"


I dated a gal that only dated me because I was Libra like herself. We only dated once. She must have sensed something was amiss.:ultracool
Sean


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I guess that makes me a Virgo then. Anyways I never believed that any of this mattered. If you read a random horoscope to somebody and told them it was theirs they would be able to identify with it. They are meant to be general. I just watches a free movie on the web called ZeitGeist. The first ten minutes is nothing but pretty colors, but its a Documentary on the Zodiac and how it relates to Christianity, then it goes right into some 9/11 truth stuff, but check out that first part after the pretty colors.
> Sean


That is a great flick and does make one think.

Still if I'm no longer a Capricorn and now a Sagittarius, it makes one wonder about a few things then. 

Naaahhh


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 14, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> I dated a gal that only dated me because I was Libra like herself. We only dated once. She must have sensed something was amiss.:ultracool
> Sean


 
I have run into a couple of those as well.

It makes it alot easier to take away personal responsibility, well can't do that my sign said "no".  Not sure if I like you or not, well my sign says "yes".

I read my horoscope every once in a while for kicks and grins and then read all the other ones as well.  Amazing how general they are to fit in with whoever.  "You are a slightly reserved person in some circumstances, but like to have fun with your friends".  Ok, that fits just about 99% of the population.

I always did wonder how the position of the moon/earth etc. effect things due to magnetic changes in the atmosphere.  Don't think you can't predict behavior or personality based on it though.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wtf? You mean I'm not a leo? I'm a cancer? wow. according to this im a disease lol!

Here's your new sign below:
[COLOR=#366388 ! important][COLOR=#366388 ! important]Capricorn[/color][/color]: Jan. 20-Feb. 16
                 Aquarius: Feb. 16-March 11
                 Pisces: March 11-April 18
                 Aries: April 18-May 13
                 Taurus: May 13-June 21
                 Gemini: June 21-July 20
                 Cancer: July 20-Aug. 10
[COLOR=#366388 ! important][COLOR=#366388 ! important]Leo[/color][/color]: Aug. 10-Sept. 16
                 Virgo: Sept. 16-Oct. 30
                 Libra: Oct. 30-Nov. 23 
 Scorpio: Nov. 23-Nov. 29 
 Ophiuchus: Nov. 29-Dec. 17 
 Sagittarius: Dec. 17-Jan. 20


----------

